# THE MOON IS YOUR CANNABIS CALENDAR



## bigbud808 (Jun 30, 2014)

I think this might be helpful for knowing when to harvest outdoors without trying to figure out how many days you have left till harvest. Like the sun, the moon is just a important. Depending on what phase the moon is in will tell you when to plant, feed/water and when your girls are ready to be chopped down. Also the moon will tell you how old your girls are. No calendars needed. And the moon is right everytime. As far as my experience goes..

I'm only on my third grow, i grow one plant every long season. I grow with super soil. I only water and feed my micro herd with molasses water for the whole grow. No bottled or chemical nutrients. Keep it simple. And I've been watching how my plants grow according to the phases of the moon.

what I've notice is that planting on a new moon will give your seedlings a strong start due to the gravitational pull of the moon as the moon gets bigger to a full moon helping your seedling sprout and grow vigorously. While the moon starts to fade back to a new moon, the gravitational pull from the new moon pulls your roots down. This is when I like to give my plants beneficial fungi and bacteria to help her get that root mass that I want. 

You can track how long she's been vegging by counting the full moons. So you plant on a new moon, the first full moon starts day one veg, as I noticed all my plants had their 3 finger leaves out by then. As the plants grow, every full moon after that is one month. The moon cycles every 28 days. Every week of the full moon your plant has a growth spurt as the pull from the moon getting bigger stretches your plants to the sky. This is when I like to feed molasses water for my micro herd. Keep the micro herd happy and your plants stay happy  BTW your plants grow at night and not in the day. She feeds in the day and grows at night. Jus like humans. 

As your plant matures and starts to preflower which will most likely happen while the moon is going down. The full moon after that you will notice she has begun flowering. The next full moon(1 month into flower) she will have buds and trichs but have now yet start to swell. 

Your almost there! The next
Full moon after that, which would be the second full moon(2 months) take a microscope and check your buds. You'll see that she's fully milky and perfect for harvest. And the buds are swollen than ever. Hairs have changed color and she's good to go! 

If your look at your trichs and it's all still clear then wait one more moon. some plants like sativas could take up to three full moons(12 weeks) to be ready for harvest. 
All in all. I noticed that the moon is your best friend.

I see it as the moon is my calendar. The moon tells me when to plant, feed/water, when to harvest. Hopefully you outdoor growers find this helpful. And use the moon towards your advantage. It's all apart of how mother nature works. 
Peace!


----------



## Letstrip (Jun 30, 2014)

Very interesting!


----------



## mhz (Jun 30, 2014)

Pure Genius!


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 30, 2014)

even though I grow indoors, I go by this as much as possible

I believe there's an energy that indoor plants can feel


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2014)

Good post, outdoor farmers have used the moon cycles for years. It has noticeable effects on plants, if the moon can affect tides and our plants are primarily made up of water, it makes sense that it affects plants. Always followed the moon cycles as much as possible for outdoor, there are several guides explaining the cycles and how they relate to farming. Although I haven't paid as much attention indoor, I've wondered whether they can "sense" the cycles, even though they can't "see" it.


----------



## bigbud808 (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you guys. I'm still learning new things every grow. It's very interesting to me how mother nature works.


----------



## bigbud808 (Jun 30, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it works the same for indoor grows too. I don't think the plants need to see the moon. Which i think all this happens due to the gravitational pull from the moon. So probably the plants indoors can sense it too.


----------



## GroErr (Jun 30, 2014)

bigbud808 said:


> I'm pretty sure it works the same for indoor grows too. I don't think the plants need to see the moon. Which i think all this happens due to the gravitational pull from the moon. So probably the plants indoors can sense it too.


Yeah that makes sense, probably worth trying to synch with the cycles even indoor.


----------



## NyQuilkush318 (Jun 30, 2014)

Good info


----------



## LIBERTYCHICKEN (Jun 30, 2014)

While I have never ben into the hole moon phase stuff 

The practices are as old as cultivation its self 

http://www.farmersalmanac.com/calendar/ - The farmers almanic is a GREAT source of this info (for free) as well as all kinds of other gardening tips , and extended weather forcasts


----------



## Nutes and Nugs (Jun 30, 2014)

I heard about planting by the moon back in the 80's.
Good thing! and it works.


----------



## skate4theherb (Jun 30, 2014)

CHECK THIS LINK OUT.. IT WILL REALLY HELP TO TRACK THE MOON ..
http://stardate.org/nightsky/moon
And this link can track the suns daylight times:
http://astro.unl.edu/classaction/animations/coordsmotion/daylighthoursexplorer.html


----------



## k0ijn (Jul 1, 2014)

bigbud808 said:


> While the moon starts to fade back to a new moon, the gravitational pull from the new moon pulls your roots down. This is when I like to give my plants beneficial fungi and bacteria to help her get that root mass that I want.


The gravitational pull from a new moon does not pull roots down.
Gravity from a new moon pulls water up in the soil, allowing for easier germination.
When the moon reaches a full Moon phase we experience the greatest pull, resulting in moist soil.

Moonlight benefits strong leaf growth in general although some plants benefit more from decreased moonlight.

Growing plants by using the moon calender is very rewarding and is based on observational evidence, although there is quite a lot of folklore dotted around in the various information.


----------



## mehrific (Jul 5, 2014)

pick up a copy of skunk magazine. All this info plus a lot more is in it!!


----------



## bungholio (Jul 9, 2014)

I believe this is one of the main principles of bio-organic farming... you can get sow and harvest calenders that point out auspicious days...


----------



## Po boy (Jul 9, 2014)

interesting stuff


----------



## S'Manta (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## kushkilla (Jul 10, 2014)

This is interesting to say the least. As a farmer I have always followed the moon phases to dictate my planting and harvesting schedules. Not just for cannabis but for all plants. My grandfather used to say that for above ground crops, germinate and transplant on a new moon and harvest on the full moon. One thing to take into consideration: Ive worked as a commercial fisherman for more than half of my life, and the tidal range is always longer and stronger on a full moon and general animal activity is always increased, be it mating or feeding...The OLD FARMERS ALMANAC is your friend!


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 14, 2015)

i caled bullshit b4 i read up...&now im convinced that its not. good thread


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 14, 2015)

so i have a plant that is just about ready to be finished, and i checked the moon cycle and it looks like November 25th is the full moon, it says its full at aprx 2:45pm, so to honor the moons calander, is that the percise time it should be taken down? anyone else harvesting on the 25th?


----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 18, 2015)

guess not


----------



## Jalepandro (Nov 18, 2015)

I'm convinced.
If anything, I will sound like one of those 'old world' folk when I tell my team that "the moon will let us know all."
Here's to another year of trying our best.


----------



## Elevated Farms (Nov 20, 2015)

GreenThumbsMcgee said:


> so i have a plant that is just about ready to be finished, and i checked the moon cycle and it looks like November 25th is the full moon, it says its full at aprx 2:45pm, so to honor the moons calander, is that the percise time it should be taken down? anyone else harvesting on the 25th?


We go by the idea that once in the final 10-15 days of flowering the plant is no longer increasing in size. Therefore plan your flip into the flowering cycle (if you have the ability) to control it's harvest date to between the First Quarter and the Waxing Crescent Moon, therefore taking advantage of the Waning Moon pulling moisture and nutrients into the flower while it is still growing vigorously. The last 2 weeks of flowering we feel most strains of cannabis are just reaching peak maturity for one last chance of grabbing pollen to create seeds before it dies off. 

Above all, check your Trichomes for peak maturity under a 30x-50x scope to see if they are all milky, or just the slightest hint of amber appearing on the tips of the flowers.

Most important is peak maturity really. We have strains that finish at 8, 9, and 10 weeks of age so I would not wait any longer for the plants to finish after peak maturity. You should rather take note of the amount of weeks it has taken to reach maturity and plan your next flip date according to that.

What we always try to do is plant our starts and transplants on the New Moon and induce flowering on a Waxing Gibbous therefore ending our average flowering cycle of 9 weeks on the Waxing Crescent Moon.

Great thread, interested to hear other people's techniques regarding this glorious plant....

Check us out at:
facebook.com/elevatedfarmers 
and/or
elevatedfarms.com
for more of our techniques if so inclined!

Stay Elevated!


----------



## Elevated Farms (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## GreenThumbsMcgee (Nov 21, 2015)

Elevated Farms said:


> Above all, check your Trichomes for peak maturity under a 30x-50x scope to see if they are all milky, or just the slightest hint of amber appearing on the tips of the flowers.
> 
> Most important is peak maturity really. We have strains that finish at 8, 9, and 10 weeks of age so I would not wait any longer for the plants to finish after peak maturity. You should rather take note of the amount of weeks it has taken to reach maturity and plan your next flip date according to that.
> !


ya, i do keep track of my flower\veg times. i just am new to the whole moon calandar concept. it just happened to turn out that my plant is finishing at the same time as the full moon. also, i do have a 50x scope, and the trichs are almost there, just pushing it a little further to see test the theory of harvesting on the full moon makeing any noticable difference at all...
also, this plant i'm currently running is a sativa, and is at 10 weeks, and still barely ambering. i prefer a good couch locking sativa so running em a little long is beneficial IMO.


----------



## Elevated Farms (Nov 21, 2015)

Nice timing!


----------

